# DIY Livery wanted from Meopham to Cobham, Kent



## clair1978 (15 February 2015)

hi, my friend and I are looking for the above for one mare and one gelding. anywhere in the Cobham, Cuxton, Halling, West Malling, Offham, Mereworth, Harvel and possibly Meopham areas of Kent and everywhere in between. must have good grazing with paddocks for them to share, with 24/7 turnout in summer and good turnout in winter (some 24/7 would be ideal but not a must), minimum stable size 12 x 12, good hardstanding area, electric, a school and good hacking. if we could bring our dogs that would be a bonus. we would also happily consider private yards if anyone wants a couple of friendly, non-intrusive liveries. if anyone knows of anything please let me know.


----------

